# Non-Alcoholic Beer



## sazza

I just wanted to say I found a non-alcoholic beer which is actually pretty nice! :thumbup: It is called Bavaria, and is 0.0% - I got it from Asda, I think it was £1.89 for 4 bottles. I added a slice of lemon, and it actually reminded me of my old favourite Corona. I sampled Cobra non-alcoholic beer last night, and it wasn't great - I think I'll be sticking with Bavaria. Enjoy your shandies!


----------



## Red Rose

Ah this is great to know, thanks! The only alcohol I have been missing since yesterdays hot summers day was a shandy!


----------



## GersPrincess

The thing I found in pregnancy was Non alchoholic Koppaberg.. I practically drank nothing but during the summer last year.. tastes exactly like the real stuff, just no alchohol! You can get it in Tesco and Asda its about £1.04 a bottle and lush!


----------



## chanel

becks blue is good but it does have 0.05% so a little bit naughty but hey if you are only having one it's defo the nearest to the real thing i have tasted... cobra is not good.


----------



## Lol78

I second the Bavaria. It's the only non-alcoholic one I have found that I like.


----------



## Geordie_Mammy

I don't want a non-alcoholic beer or cider... I want a real one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:sad2::hissy: 

Glad I'm due start of july so hopefully I can sit in my garden, while it's sunny, at least once with a lovely ice cold glass of magners! mmmmm


----------



## mightyspu

Do you mean beer, or lager? Cos I flippin' hate lager!! I love my ales and I am really missing a nice pint! I'm am coming round to some of the lagers though.....

Bitburger drive is also good as is the aforementioned Becks Blue. Holsten Pils also do a non-alchie version but please, whatever you do, avoid Kaliber like the plague! Hideous stuff!

The thing I like about the 0.05% stuff, is they have to, by law put "please drink responsibly" on the side, which would require you to down about 40 bottles of Becks Blue before you felt an effect!


----------



## xmrsbx

Thanks for this ladies!! I have tried Cobra and its disgusting. I shall be getting some bavaria and koppaberg asap!!! Really missing a shandy........especially sitting in my garden in the sun!


----------



## Red Rose

I've been drinking this this weekend and its absolutly fab! Thank you so much for the recommendation x


----------

